# New Information about midwest HSR projects



## Steve4031 (May 13, 2010)

It is from the McGraw Hill Construction company website.

http://midwest.construction.com/features/2...ghSpeedRail.asp


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (May 13, 2010)

Ohio got all of two sentences, incredible...


----------



## PerRock (May 14, 2010)

heh I like the little map that you can zoom in on.

peter


----------



## Steve4031 (May 15, 2010)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> Ohio got all of two sentences, incredible...


well that's a better effort than Lebrun James gave Thursday night! And he is from Ohio.


----------

